# re alex j and motorhomedealers.net



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

have just read an old post april 05 posted by alex j regarding motorhomedealers.net is he and they still around and still bringing in motorhomes could be very interested does anybody out there know?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm that url seems to be just an advertising catchment domain now with no proper content on it


----------

